# Tombolo



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*size:* 20x15x10cm
*lighting:* OSRAM 23W/865 
*filtration:* Resun Mini Canister CY-20 300L/H 
*substrate:* DIY PowerSand Special, ADA Amazonia II Soil & Powder, Silica Sand mesh 80
*hardscape:* vesicular lava basalt, ribang wood
*CO2:* DIY 2 bottle 1,5L 1bps with DIY inline diffuser
*fert & water change regime:* AquaFlirt KeiPro 0.5ml and Azoo Carbon Plus 0.5ml once a week after water change
*plants:* _Fissiden fontanus, Eleocharis acicularis, Hemianthus callitrichoides_ 'cuba', _Vesicularia montagnei_ 'mini'
*fauna:* 3 _Caridina heteropoda_ 'red'


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi SuperWen,

Very nice tank with a good sense of depth.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

@ seattle: thanks bro


----------



## ddeneve (Jan 4, 2009)

Your hand is huge, it makes the tank look so small.


----------



## Trower (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice tank, looks very very nice! I really like how your placement of Eleocharis acicularis and the Phoenix moss. Nicely done


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

ddeneve said:


> Your hand is huge, it makes the tank look so small.


hahahaha... well said



Trower said:


> Nice tank, looks very very nice! I really like how your placement of Eleocharis acicularis and the Phoenix moss. Nicely done


that is mini xmass moss bro...


----------



## SpyderSpy6 (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome tank!


----------



## woofy666 (Jan 22, 2010)

thats a great¡¡¡ acuarium


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

*AGA 2010 judges comments for my "Tombolo":*

_"Lovely! Looks like a MUCH larger tank. My first thought was that it should have some fish in it... then I saw the actual size of the tank. You made the right decision!!! A real little gem!" -Karen Randall

"Beautifully done! You have a very strong understanding of proportion and depth. The Fissidens is pefectly used. The layout looks 10x larger than it is. You got it!" -Jason Baliban_


----------



## ahmadeng (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice idea for focus


----------



## Sketch (Jan 18, 2011)

i actually came across your aquarium on the net and saved it on my computer as my collection of creative aquariums i've came across. this is really really awesome.


----------



## gavinol (Feb 5, 2011)

Really its a nice tank..but why you said this Tombola.. A tombolo is a pile of sediment that, unlike any other formation on a beach, leads straight offshore from the mainland to an island.

Bingo Gift Vouchers


----------



## gourmettea (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow that looks sweet. I love nanos.


----------



## JazzyP (Feb 6, 2011)

That is so beautiful! I am just re-entering the hobby after several years, and have always regretted not having the space for large tanks. I am thrilled to see growing interest in nano tanks of all kinds, and yours makes me think I am on the brink of a new obsession.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

SuperWen said:


> "Beautifully done! You have a very strong understanding of proportion and depth. The Fissidens is pefectly used. The layout looks 10x larger than it is. You got it!" -Jason Baliban


Seeing it again after all these months, i still feel the same way about it! Super Job!!

jB


----------



## jimmyn (Dec 10, 2010)

SuperWen everything you do is very impressive. Wish you were in Costa Rica to help me.


----------



## SuperWen (Aug 26, 2010)

@ sketch, gourmettea, Jazzyp & jimmyn: thanks bro 
@ gavinol: yes, I know what Tombolo is.. I'm geologist FYI..
the idea was the island on my scape is a small land, and the white sand is a tombolo that attach this land to the main land 
@ jason baliban: many thanks for your comment, i'm very appreciate it


----------



## thlim (Apr 2, 2011)

That's awesome !! the tank looks like 30gal to me lol


----------



## Soumya (Jun 30, 2010)

very nice tank and great depth in setup...love ur tank


----------



## Transposon (Jul 16, 2005)

Wow! Didn't realize how small the tank is until that hand...
Amazing!


----------



## Jester56 (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome! The size is deceptive, but most cool when you see how small it is. Nice work


----------

